
TikTok – How the White House Helped U.S. Investors to Raid a Chinese Company - rydre
https://www.moonofalabama.org/2020/08/tiktok-how-the-white-house-helped-us-investors-to-raid-a-chinese-company.html
======
elisharobinson
why even bother playing the victim card, clearly this is propaganda page. the
loss to byte dance is just the tip of the ice berg . US is comming at china
for the theft of trillions worth of intellectual property in the form of lost
revenue. Also its a quid pro quo alow us social media companies in china and
US will allow Chinese social media companies.

